# If a Full Bred pitbull is bred with a mix pitbull what would be the outcome?



## Ivan928831 (Jan 9, 2011)

If a Full Bred APBT (female) was bred with a Pitbull Boxer mix (male) what would be the outcome of the puppies?

The males parents were a Full Bred all white female APBT and his dad was a Full Bred Boxer
The females parents were both Full Bred APBT

What would the puppies look like?
Will they look more like APBT or mix?

Will the puppies be more resembled to a full APBT scince there mom would be full and their dad would be half?

this is what the dad looks like

http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h448/Ivan928831/0319012006.jpg

this is what the mom looks like

http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h448/Ivan928831/053453164.jpg

Please look at the pictures

Thank You


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hard to say , most of my dogs resemble the granparents more then the parents , so you could have that boxer look come through on some. Bottom line is your breeding mutts. Why would you do this breeding anyways?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The outcome would be a litter of mutts that wouldn't do either breed's reputation any good. If you're thinking of doing this breeding, I suggest you don't.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

YOU DON'T BREED FREAKING MUTT'S!!! What the hell is wrong with people. Stick your male and your bitch in the car and take them to the nearest spay and neuter clinic and have them sterilized ASAP!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

They would be mutts that look like pit/boxer mixes. I hope you aren't seriously considering this. Hypotheticals are fine, but don't scare people, 'k?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't breed white dogs without health testing. Don't mix breeds. And don't contribute to backyard breeding. The end.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

They'd look like mutts that you'd have to PAY people to take.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

They would be MUTTS.. Nothing more, nothing less, and shouldn't be bred, PERIOD. There is no use in bringing more mutts into the world when so many are being put to sleep in shelters every day because people breed dogs like this. *SMH*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure they would be adorable , but they would be mutts and which breed they resembled would depends on which were dominant in each individual pup. There is no way to guess exactly what they would look like.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Not that I don't agree with most of u but darn I'm pretty sure it could have been said nicer way. Being nasty with someone for not doin something u agree with isn't goin to stop them any faster.

I think ull end up with a super hi energy dog that the average person can't handle. Health use they should be good as out crosses of breeds generally stabilize any weak points in their DNA but not always. I have some American bulldog pit mixes and if I were u I wouldn't do it.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Diesel Dogs said:


> Not that I don't agree with most of u but damn I'm pretty sure it could have been said nicer way. Being nasty with someone for not doin something u agree with isn't goin to stop them any faster.
> 
> I think ull end up with a super hi energy dog that the average person can't handle. Health use they should be good as out crosses of breeds generally stabilize any weak points in their DNA but not always. I have some American bulldog pit mixes and if I were u I wouldn't do it.


Well, maybe you should make it clear to us whether or not you are _actually_ planning on breeding these dogs. Breeding is not something that is taken lightly around here, and especially since you are saying you think it would be a "super high energy dog that the average person couldn't handle" that's even more reason not to breed. When we get right on a new member who is mentioning breeding, we try to get our point across as quick as possible to try and prevent it, for the betterment of this breed, so sorry if we came across a little harsh but we are all trying to do our part to prevent any wrong breedings. Also, there is no swearing on the open forum, we do have child members here...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

To the OP.. is this something you're considering or are you asking a legitimate hypothetical question here? You need to clarify your reason behind asking this question because being so scarce on the details only leads the members of this forum to believe that you're actually planning on doing this. Please specify your intent for asking this question. Now, as for looks, it will be hard to suggest what they'll actually look like; we can only speculate or make an educated guess here. For your sake, and the sake of the dogs and possible future litter, I do hope you're not planning on doing this because as was already stated, there are more than enough mutts being euthanized every day due to ignorance and greed. Please don't contribute to the cause.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

There are enough full blood pit bulls being euthanized in general too! Let alone pit bull mixes!

The OP probably already bred this pair....


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

was this even a serious question?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> was this even a serious question?


Unfortunately yes it was


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> YOU DON'T BREED FREAKING MUTT'S!!! What the hell is wrong with people. Stick your male and your bitch in the car and take them to the nearest spay and neuter clinic and have them sterilized ASAP!


:goodpost: What else could be said? lol

My guess would be this has already happened and your expecting a litter, if it hasn't been too long spay - abort asap.

If it has and they are due soon.. well.. All i can say is they are mutts. Given your question i have a feeling youd give them a fancy name and make some cash and contribute to the on going problem of mutts as designer dogs and over population in rescues/HS. If so, congratulations on being apart of the problem.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Typical.....post a heated question that will get peoples attention and then signs off and doesn't respond to explain themselves! The outcome would be a designer mutt called a Bullboxer. Alls it is, is a backyard breeders designer term to make $$$$ and contribute to the OVERwhelming amount of unwanted pit bull mixes in shelters! Congratulations for adding to the problem.....that is if it is your breeding/litter!


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

There's a way to say thing to people without coming off sounding like a bunch of egotistical maniacs. I also said I wouldn't breed them but I didn't need to make it a personal attack on the person.

Everyone should stop and think for a moment. Talking down to people isn't going to get them to listen any better. So I suggest everyone takes a second before they type.
I may be new to this community but I'm not new to the dogs or how to handle urself in a professional manor while still getting ur point across.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Diesel Dogs said:


> There's a way to say thing to people without coming off sounding like a bunch of egotistical maniacs. I also said I wouldn't breed them but I didn't need to make it a personal attack on the person.
> 
> Everyone should stop and think for a moment. Talking down to people isn't going to get them to listen any better. So I suggest everyone takes a second before they type.
> I may be new to this community but I'm not new to the dogs or how to handle urself in a professional manor while still getting ur point across.


Here's the thing, DD. If the OP had spent 5 minutes looking around the site _before_ he/she posted this thread they would have known the kind of response it would recieve. There are tons of these kinds of posts on here and all of them go like this one has. There is even a "Bullboxer Pit" thread down in the Bully 101 section that would have come up if they used the search function. That would have clued them up as to what to expect.

Do people just find this forum and type in a question the second they get here without at least looking to see if it's been asked before? I think I lurked here for about 2 months before I signed up and just kind of soaked up the atmosphere before I started posting. People here are generally friendly and in fact it's the friendliest dog forum I've ever seen. It just gets a little old when you get the same kinds of questions all the time. Makes you feel like you're swimming against the tide.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Diesel Dogs said:


> There's a way to say thing to people without coming off sounding like a bunch of egotistical maniacs. I also said I wouldn't breed them but I didn't need to make it a personal attack on the person.
> 
> Everyone should stop and think for a moment. Talking down to people isn't going to get them to listen any better. So I suggest everyone takes a second before they type.
> I may be new to this community but I'm not new to the dogs or how to handle urself in a professional manor while still getting ur point across.


I disagree some people are just freaking clueless plain and simple and if you have to ask a question like this you have no business breeding animals! Really anyone with half a brain can figure this out. This guy already bred these 2 dog's you think he cares either way what we say? No ... I don't really care how he feels this breed is in danger of being banned everywhere, these dog's are so overbred it's disgusting and worse by people like the OP who think that slapping 2 mutts together to make money is a brilliant idea when the joke is on us after one of those unstable genetic mutt messes get's a hold of a kid and ends up being labeled as a pit bull on the 9 o'clock news. I don't care about his feelings so don't come here and tell the member's here who are fighting to protect these dogs and are educating new members everyday how we are supposed to talk to people in general. I make no apologies for telling this guy to take his freaking dog's to a spay and neuter clinic and abort the litter if need be. The thread was a joke to begin with. If I bred a squirrel to a turtle what would the babies look like? I mean come on!!! Your way of talking to people is not everyone else's way that is why this is an online forum with different personalities you come online asking questions like this your going to get truthful answers maybe not in the way you would want to get them but you will get answers.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

P.S! Until you have had to fight at the local and state levels to keep this breed from being banned in your hometown or having restrictions put on the breed you love and care for responsibly you have no idea how upsetting it is or how people will react. The OP is part of the problem and either he will get the message however it's delivered or he won't.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The outcome would be you ruining a good blood line,and sending bad blood out to the shelters to be pts,cause no one would want one.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

you cant soar like an eagle when you hang around dodos.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

My way of thinking maybe different and some maybe clueless. But I don't have to be rude or snotty to tell someone its not a bight idea. BSL is everywhere so ones fight at a given moment maybe tougher than others but that doesn't mean others are fighting.
But I've lived it, try having ur dogs taken from u against ur will and being forced to pay $40 a day per dog to house them in an off sight facility for 2 months. Just for barking nothing viscous either. I've seen my fair share trust me.
Sure search button would be better. Bad idea use search function. That wasn't hard. Sorry I try to be a positive person and spending 10-20 mins responding negatively to posts like this just cause u to be more pissed. If ur right and he did the breeding already goin insane on him wont fix it. Just saying


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Diesel Dogs said:


> My way of thinking maybe different and some maybe clueless. But I don't have to be rude or snotty to tell someone its not a bight idea. BSL is everywhere so ones fight at a given moment maybe tougher than others but that doesn't mean others are fighting.
> But I've lived it, try having ur dogs taken from u against ur will and being forced to pay $40 a day per dog to house them in an off sight facility for 2 months. Just for barking nothing viscous either. I've seen my fair share trust me.
> Sure search button would be better. Bad idea use search function. That wasn't hard. Sorry I try to be a positive person and spending 10-20 mins responding negatively to posts like this just cause u to be more pissed. If ur right and he did the breeding already goin insane on him wont fix it. Just saying


I make no apologies Sir for being me. You should worry more about yourself than what other's are saying or doing. Since you have been a member here you have done nothing but complained as to how other's here address other's in their posts. I have been a member on this forum for over 4 years now. I have seen quite a bit. If you don't like the way something is said you have the choice to ignore it. If it violates the rules of the forum you can report the post and us mod's will deal with it should it need to be addressed. Other than that people are entitled to give their opinions and that is something you will just have to accept even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Outcome=mutt...nuff said...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I make no apologies Sir for being me. You should worry more about yourself than what other's are saying or doing. Since you have been a member here you have done nothing but complained as to how other's here address other's in their posts. I have been a member on this forum for over 4 years now. I have seen quite a bit. If you don't like the way something is said you have the choice to ignore it. If it violates the rules of the forum you can report the post and us mod's will deal with it should it need to be addressed. Other than that people are entitled to give their opinions and that is something you will just have to accept even if you don't agree with them.


:goodpost: Exactly. Not even just on this forum this applies. People who have been around this breed long enough to experience all the negatives, ignorance and to see where this breed has gone over the years imo have the right to address certain matters with how they please. Of course, theres know excuse for just plain insulting without real reason however with the things you have said Diesel i've yet to see flat out insulting. Of course, some may beg to differ.

Im not saying i've been around these dogs forever, i'm still young in my mid 20's. However growing up around these dogs, i've seen and experienced enough, been taught a great deal from mentors and fellow dog owners a like. I also know that experience isn't everything if one doesn't chose to learn or chose to fully listen.

With that said, going around "complaining" about what others say or how they address is not going to change anything, don't like it? Don't read it. No one is forcing you to look.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Are ya so close minded to think that u can talk however u want still think u deserve the respect u want or should be entitled to. I haven't disagreed with much of what U've said to anyone, just how u say it. If u can't see the difference in that well then. 
U can tell someone there wrong and make them understand that without telling them they are trash or a disgrace or any other negative adjective or adverb.
Maybe people would want to listen more to the knowledge if it didn't come with such a self righteous attitude. U also say don't read it if I don't like it, well being new here I don't know how everyone responds and when I look at why could be a good topic and 2 or three posts in all it does is trash a person then what?? Just give up on the topic? That's not how I work sorry.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Diesel Dogs said:


> Are ya so close minded to think that u can talk however u want still think u deserve the respect u want or should be entitled to. I haven't disagreed with much of what U've said to anyone, just how u say it. If u can't see the difference in that well then.
> U can tell someone there wrong and make them understand that without telling them they are trash or a disgrace or any other negative adjective or adverb.
> Maybe people would want to listen more to the knowledge if it didn't come with such a self righteous attitude. U also say don't read it if I don't like it, well being new here I don't know how everyone responds and when I look at why could be a good topic and 2 or three posts in all it does is trash a person then what?? Just give up on the topic? That's not how I work sorry.


Nobody is forcing you to stay here. If you don't like the way we do things you are more than welcome to leave.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

True but being an open public forum I also have the right to express myself. I haven't done it negatively or rudely @ all. Just a different opinion that's all.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Diesel Dogs said:


> Are ya so close minded to think that u can talk however u want still think u deserve the respect u want or should be entitled to. I haven't disagreed with much of what U've said to anyone, just how u say it. If u can't see the difference in that well then.
> U can tell someone there wrong and make them understand that without telling them they are trash or a disgrace or any other negative adjective or adverb.
> Maybe people would want to listen more to the knowledge if it didn't come with such a self righteous attitude. U also say don't read it if I don't like it, well being new here I don't know how everyone responds and when I look at why could be a good topic and 2 or three posts in all it does is trash a person then what?? Just give up on the topic? That's not how I work sorry.


All im really going to say is this.. You can interpret a post in many ways, none of which may be how the original poster may have intended. When i first got here i have rubbed plenty of people the wrong way, i still sometimes do however that has been discussed on other threads and many of those very people now have a understanding as to where im coming from and for who i am. Others still don't and i will probably always rub those people the wrong way, you will never please everyone always however im not going to apologize for how i come off because why should i? I normally try to be respectful, again, you don't know how my posts are supposed to sound given its words, theres no voice behind them for you to hear. When im not meaning my posts for much respect i have very good reason (at least from my point of view) to be that way. You dont have to read my post. In fact im sure there are people on this forum who chose to skip over post i make, its their right. If i bother you so, perhaps you should as well?

None of what anyone has said to you should be hurtful, it should be a wake up call. However you chose for it to be a direct attack. It should be a wake up call for self examination of what you are truly doing to these breeds.. I know it will never be for you.

Im not going to apologize for who i am and what i stand for, if im just straight up wrong im not too "self righteous" to admit when im wrong. Im also not too "self righteous" to admit when theres opinion and fact and what separates the two, however majority (though not all) that has been expressed concerning your breeding and what your doing, has in fact, to all levels, been facts. Some opinions, yes. But not all. Perhaps you are the one that is too "self righteous" to see it any other way.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great post bud!!!!



KMdogs said:


> All im really going to say is this.. You can interpret a post in many ways, none of which may be how the original poster may have intended. When i first got here i have rubbed plenty of people the wrong way, i still sometimes do however that has been discussed on other threads and many of those very people now have a understanding as to where im coming from and for who i am. Others still don't and i will probably always rub those people the wrong way, you will never please everyone always however im not going to apologize for how i come off because why should i? I normally try to be respectful, again, you don't know how my posts are supposed to sound given its words, theres no voice behind them for you to hear. When im not meaning my posts for much respect i have very good reason (at least from my point of view) to be that way. You dont have to read my post. In fact im sure there are people on this forum who chose to skip over post i make, its their right. If i bother you so, perhaps you should as well?
> 
> None of what anyone has said to you should be hurtful, it should be a wake up call. However you chose for it to be a direct attack. It should be a wake up call for self examination of what you are truly doing to these breeds.. I know it will never be for you.
> 
> Im not going to apologize for who i am and what i stand for, if im just straight up wrong im not too "self righteous" to admit when im wrong. Im also not too "self righteous" to admit when theres opinion and fact and what separates the two, however majority (though not all) that has been expressed concerning your breeding and what your doing, has in fact, to all levels, been facts. Some opinions, yes. But not all. Perhaps you are the one that is too "self righteous" to see it any other way.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> All im really going to say is this.. You can interpret a post in many ways, none of which may be how the original poster may have intended. When i first got here i have rubbed plenty of people the wrong way, i still sometimes do however that has been discussed on other threads and many of those very people now have a understanding as to where im coming from and for who i am. Others still don't and i will probably always rub those people the wrong way, you will never please everyone always however im not going to apologize for how i come off because why should i? I normally try to be respectful, again, you don't know how my posts are supposed to sound given its words, theres no voice behind them for you to hear. When im not meaning my posts for much respect i have very good reason (at least from my point of view) to be that way. You dont have to read my post. In fact im sure there are people on this forum who chose to skip over post i make, its their right. If i bother you so, perhaps you should as well?
> 
> None of what anyone has said to you should be hurtful, it should be a wake up call. However you chose for it to be a direct attack. It should be a wake up call for self examination of what you are truly doing to these breeds.. I know it will never be for you.
> 
> Im not going to apologize for who i am and what i stand for, if im just straight up wrong im not too "self righteous" to admit when im wrong. Im also not too "self righteous" to admit when theres opinion and fact and what separates the two, however majority (though not all) that has been expressed concerning your breeding and what your doing, has in fact, to all levels, been facts. Some opinions, yes. But not all. Perhaps you are the one that is too "self righteous" to see it any other way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sings {and another one bites the dust}


----------

